# Hoşçakalın / Hoşçakal



## Sheikh_14

Dear forum members,
Is there a difference between the two, as in is the latter used a reply to the former for which usually Güle Güle would be best? Or are the two interchangeable?


----------



## adelan

Hoşçakal is goodbye/bye. Hoşçakalın is plural of or polite way to say "Hoşçakal". I haven't heard "Güle güle" for years, however it still means goodbye or godspeed generally said to someone who is leaving somewhere (as far as I know) like in "güle güle git". We mostly use görüşürüz as see you to end conversations. Though I have to tell you we also use bye or bye bye as if they are Turkish.


----------



## themadprogramer

Firsly it's Hoşçakal. As in "stay well". Hoş+çakıl would mean "Fall to the ground at high speed pleasantly".

Hoşçakalın is simply the plural of hoşçakal.

And finally "Güle Güle" is not exactly interchangeable with "Hoşçakal". 
Hoşçakal is most often used when you bid farewell to someone leaving. But rarely you can use it when *you*'re departing.

In most cases you can swap it with Güle Güle (literally meaning "happy happy" or "joyfully joyfully")  is used exclusively if you're the one staying behind.
"Allah' a ısmarladık" (It simply  means "We/I hope from God that we shall meet again")  is exclusively used if you're the one leaving.


In nearly all cases including when you and the other person are both departing, "Görüşürüz" ("Let us/ May we meet again", roughly equivalent to Chinese 再见) works.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Indeed Güle Güle is directed towards the one departing. It suggests that you are here to stay. Really? During my time in Istanbul I heard it quite often. " Hoşçakal is most often used when you bid farewell to someone leaving. But rarely you can use it when 're departing."
If I have understood you correctly than I'd have to disagree Hoşçakıl is by the one departing and Güle Güle for he/she who stays.
Goruşuruz and Gorüzmek Uzere are interchangeable. Besides that youre comments have been most helpful


----------



## themadprogramer

Sorry my bad it's in reverse 
Thanks for spotting my mistake 
Correcting right now...

Forgive me for pointing it out a second time but you once again said "hoşÇAKIL" instead of "hoşÇAKAL".

You are right about Görüşürüz and Görüşmek Üzere being interchangable.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Haha my bad indeed I will my intentions were pure . Of course you may point out after all I am a a novice hence the rudimentary questions. Btw Hoşçakalın can be used out of politeness for just the one as well as adelan has pointed?


----------



## Black4blue

As far as I know, _"hoşçakal"_ can be used when you're both staying and leaving.
_"Güle güle"_ is used when you're staying as it's said above. But you may hear some people (especially little kids) saying that even when they're leaving.


----------



## themadprogramer

Yes but as far as I know, _hoşçakal _is *by far* more common if you're staying behind.


----------



## CocoG

I would like to point out that the correct orthography is *hoşça kal(ın)*.


----------

